

Ask HN: Need some advice/learning resources on online marketing - anujkk

I am wondering what approach one should take to plan and execute promotion of their product(s) online. The scenarios I'm interested in are:<p>1)snowday2011.com like projects where one or two products based on a particular event or hot trend are sold. How to quickly reach the target market, bring in visitors and turn them into customers?<p>2)Marketing a new brand for clothing line? A clothing line that will start with 10-15 t-shirts based around a particular niche concept.<p>How to determine the target market? I'm looking for not just visitors but customers who will actually buy the product online(not many shop online in country like India)<p>How to reach them online? Where to find them? How to approach them? How to make it viral? How to make my visitors/customers promote my product? How to retain them and make a community of customers?
======
chunkyslink
Dude - you are asking a lot of questions here. Each one of your questions has
a whole book (or many books) written on them.

I interpret what you are asking as 'How do I run a successful business?'

Not enough space to answer here.

